# Yet another stirring witch - WIP



## daveo1101 (Sep 23, 2007)

Been wanting to make one of these for years - ScareFX tutorial was obviously my guide!

Basic bucket









a little hardware...









a little more









And start of paint









So far it looks too "new" need to crud it up a bit, wished i had seen the "oatmeal" rust trick before i got this far - maybe a redo next year.

Motor for stirring is ice cream maker motor









Obviously a long way to go, witch will be fine - using an occilating fan for the head turning (on a remote so it won't be constant) lighting, fog, etc... But it's all good as I am off until Nov 9th - plenty of time to play!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Better hurry!


----------



## badmojo (Aug 28, 2009)

Heh, I just used the same cheap oak towel rings for my "Dead Man's Chest".


----------



## daveo1101 (Sep 23, 2007)

*done in time*

I did manage to finish Hilde...



















And in action - she was more of a hit with the adults than the kids.. ToTs seemed to just be in it for the goody bags

Halloween 2009 :: witch2.flv video by daveo1101 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid75.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid75.photobucket.com/albums/i294/daveo1101/Halloween%202009/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@i294/daveo1101/Halloween%202009/witch2


----------



## mattt1977 (Sep 17, 2009)

Nice prop, really cool, I like her height.


----------



## ScareySuzie (Oct 17, 2006)

GREAT job!!!! I really like the towel rings as handles!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That turned out really good. I didn't know that I was south of you.


----------



## skarson (Oct 18, 2008)

Nice job, that looks great. Where did you find the head and hands?


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

anyone know if i can use an old VHS rewinder motor for this?


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Really nice job. I especially like the face and hat.

I don't think that a rewinder would be a good choice Draik. Most folks use a wiper motor. You can get one of those for about $10-15 at a junk yard. Or online w/shipping from places like monster guts.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks great! The oak towel rings are a great idea. I'm reworkng mine next year an plan to make wood handles as well. The foam ones are too flimsy.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That turned out awesome! I've never gotten around to adding a stirring witch to my display but 2010 just might be the year. Looks like a good project for those cold winter weekends. Good job on her, I like alot.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

DarkLore said:


> Really nice job. I especially like the face and hat.
> 
> I don't think that a rewinder would be a good choice Draik. Most folks use a wiper motor. You can get one of those for about $10-15 at a junk yard. Or online w/shipping from places like monster guts.


yeah thought so,time to bug my folks for money!


----------



## daveo1101 (Sep 23, 2007)

Thx for the kind words - Mask I'm not sure where i got it, Hands were from front gate. They are polyfilled so i opened them up, made hand armature and refilled them. SO they are somewhat posable.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

That looks really good.
I think I have that same witch in my watch-list on evilbay. $19.99....is that reasonable for it?


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Haunted Bayou said:


> That looks really good.
> I think I have that same witch in my watch-list on evilbay. $19.99....is that reasonable for it?


I don't think you are looking at the same witch. I believe the one you have your eye on is different.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Yeah, you are right. The one I am watching has more teeth and is more scary looking.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Looks very nice, the old witch is always a crowd pleaser. My stirring witch gets alot of attention.


----------

